# Alan Titchmarsh interviews Cesar Millian



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Not sure if anyone has watched this. It happened last year. All other interviews I've seen, the hosts just back off CM. But this one kept going


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

It was posted before. Best interview ever! I love that he keeps at him.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

And the funny thing is Alan Titchmarsh is known in the UK as a gardening guru (still is) which I found really funny.
Good interview though and I bet Cesar won't be visiting UK again in a hurry!!!


----------

